

iOS 4.2 Software Update for iPad, iPhone and iPod - bjonathan
http://www.apple.com/ios/

======
mclin
I actually dislike it when this happens because I have to download the ~2.5GB
dev kit again on my crappy connection before I can publish again. Or am I
doing it wrong?

~~~
allenp
I would also like to know if there is an easier/better way to upgrade xcode /
whatever libraries it needs when a new release arrives.

~~~
BigZaphod
Unfortunately no, there's no other way at the moment. Apple is aware of the
issues this causes a lot of people, but so far I've not heard of any upcoming
solutions to this the situation. (Filing more radars complaining about this
can't hurt, though, as bug reports act as votes.)

------
benwerd
I can't decide if I should upgrade my iPad to this or not. The lack of
multitasking - and therefore the lack of distractions - was the main selling
point for me.

Also, the last iPhone OS update I ran on my 3G made the device run so slowly I
jumped to Android.

So I'm going to wait and let everyone else be guinea pigs for me. Has anyone
installed the update already? How was it?

~~~
rimantas
Multitasking shouldn't change much for you on iPad. Single app still takes the
screen. If others are restored from disk or just go to foreground when you
activate them shouldn't matter much. Curios about last iPhone update: was it
4.0? Because 4.1+ run OK on iPhone 3G.

------
sathyabhat
More discussions: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1929723>

------
beefman
My review:

<http://lumma.org/temp/iPadiOS4.html>

